# Soultion for single tube set up on dankung BP Thunder.



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

The other day i went to my local Home Depot and picked up a couple of 1/2"x 5/16" rubber plugs

gonna try a singel tube set up utilizing these plugs , will also work well with flats images attached .

if this works on my black palm thunder then i will also use it on my luck ring !


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

that's usin' yer noodle!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you have pics of the plugs and the tube set up .. I'm interested in that as it may work for me as an OTT set up and be faster and easier than my way of doing it now ?

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what dept.did you find these in,if you don't mind me asking


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> what dept.did you find these in,if you don't mind me asking


Ron,

They are in the bins of special parts at Lowe's or Home depot. they are in the individual drawers, where they carry dowel pins, plastic bushings, etc, etc.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Wll 
I did not take any pics of the set up when I experimented with it the tubes pulled out of the set up and the plugs shot out of the forks getting lost under the furniture lol not worried bout looking for them my cat will find them already found one for me lol,at any rate they will work with flats more surface to grab on to for flats .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have a question when you put the tubes and the plugs in which way were the plugs facing the correct way to put them in is the tubes should go into the frame from the side that will be facing the target and the pluge should be puhed in from the side facing you then when you pull the tubes back to shoot they should be pulled over the top of the frame causing the plugs to be pulled father in rather than popping out


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

check out Lee silva's you tube video on the otter attachment it's the same way you should be doing yours just a different style his is ball in tube used as a plug for flats but the way he does it is the same method you should use with tubes and plugs


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ron 
When my cat finds the other plug I'll give another go at it per your advice and let ya Know how it turns out thanks .
Joe.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you have a link to silva's video ?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Do you have a link to silva's video ?


actually i suck at computers but if you put Lee Silva in the search bar you will find him he only has 3 or 4 videos so it won't be hard to find sorry i couldn't help more :banghead:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Not a problem is it "you tube" your referring to?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Never mind lol yes it is .


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good Idea


----------

